# Dentist and Root Canal



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

edit


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I had to get 2 also. It wasn't that bad w/the pain, but it drained my financial aid savings :/


----------



## antonina (Oct 25, 2008)

Yeah it's not as bad as people have made it out to be. I think things have probably improved and it was worse in the past. The main thing is to make sure it is really numb then you won't feel anything. My doctor gave me a signal to let him know if I started to feel anything. I had previously told him I was very sensitive so this worked out great and he was very aware of keeping the pain down. It is a really long procedure when they do it though. You also should eat something before you go you have to wait a while afterwards.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Root Canals are probably the easiest major dental procedure. Perhaps it depends on how good your dentist is? I had two and I couldn't believe how much it didn't hurt at all. I wasn't terribly fond of getting the permanent crown on it but it wasn't terrible. 

There are far worse dental procedures like getting impacted wisdom teeth removed.


----------



## Mae22 (Jul 7, 2010)

HI name is mayra am a dental assistant and ussually it never hurts if it hurts just means the doctor is not as good as we speak hes not doing his job right some doctors dont know how to num right not all doctors can num right away but u should be fine if you were to still have pain constantly like burning or throbing for more than a week u should go back sometimes they dont clean out all the infection or the nerve and they have to redo the root canal but its normal to be sensitive with cold water or Hot so good luck and dont worry ull be fine


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I had one and it was no big deal. Usually they have to put a crown on it - that's the expensive part.


----------



## SilentOrchestra (Jul 26, 2010)

I have to get two coming up; I'm scared. (I'm a needle phobic.  ) How bad is the needle part?


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

It was horrible D: I was crying a bit. I had to get them in my front teeth so the dentist stuck it right up my lip and it numbed my nose up. She injected it in my upper front gums and on the side. She put this blue thing over my tooth and then when she started drilling it felt like something was banging against my tooth. If you get the needle in the back it just feels like somebody pinching your arm for 5 seconds. If you get it in the front though just take a deep breath and close your eyes.

She pulled this little white string thing out. It was my nerve D:


----------



## SilentOrchestra (Jul 26, 2010)

stranger25 said:


> It was horrible D: I was crying a bit. I had to get them in my front teeth so the dentist stuck it right up my lip and it numbed my nose up. She injected it in my upper front gums and on the side. She put this blue thing over my tooth and then when she started drilling it felt like something was banging against my tooth. If you get the needle in the back it just feels like somebody pinching your arm for 5 seconds. If you get it in the front though just take a deep breath and close your eyes.
> 
> She pulled this little white string thing out. It was my nerve D:


Oh my lord, I have to get them in the front. 

What do your teeth feel like now?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Just a question for those of you who have had them. Did you have to get the root canals due to abscesses or just because of regular cavities? If I have a hole on the side of a molar (not a cavity, I don't believe, but some kind of drainage), but no abscess, does that mean I'll probably need a root canal?


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

SilentOrchestra567 said:


> Oh my lord, I have to get them in the front.
> 
> What do your teeth feel like now?


Well, I was numb for about 8 hours, the next day I could feel the temporary fillings, after a few days it just blends in and you don't feel anything.



IcedOver said:


> Just a question for those of you who have had them. Did you have to get the root canals due to abscesses or just because of regular cavities? If I have a hole on the side of a molar (not a cavity, I don't believe, but some kind of drainage), but no abscess, does that mean I'll probably need a root canal?


I got mine because of cavities


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Does getting a filling mean that you also get a root canal, or can you get a filling without the root canal procedure?


----------



## SilentOrchestra (Jul 26, 2010)

IcedOver said:


> Does getting a filling mean that you also get a root canal, or can you get a filling without the root canal procedure?


You'd either get either one or the other. In your case they'd take X-Rays before they decide what to do.


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

IcedOver said:


> Does getting a filling mean that you also get a root canal, or can you get a filling without the root canal procedure?


they are 2 seperate procedures....a filling is when you have a cavity, basically they drill into the cavity and fill it with metal...so nothing happens to the tooth

root canal can be needed when you have a really really bad cavity, or multiple cavities on a tooth, or if your tooth is decaying, cracked, chipped, broken etc. they clean the infection and pull the nerve out so basically they are killing the tooth, so it won't react to cold or hotness, once they do that they seal it with a crown so it looks like new again, sometimes you can have problems years down the road after you get a root canal, the tooth could rot away or the crown could break off, they do root canals instead of pulling peoples teeth out

you can get a root canal and restore the tooth, or have it pulled.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

IcedOver said:


> Just a question for those of you who have had them. Did you have to get the root canals due to abscesses or just because of regular cavities? If I have a hole on the side of a molar (not a cavity, I don't believe, but some kind of drainage), but no abscess, does that mean I'll probably need a root canal?


I had mine as part of a major cosmetic procedure. I had lots of crowding that pushed an incisor way forward and another tooth way to far back. So the doc pulled the tooth that was in back and root canaled the incisor so he could shave it back enough so it would be lined up with the other teeth. I should have had braces when I was a kid. I could have had them as an adult, but it would have taken years of appointments.


----------

